

Show HN: NiftyGift, my project to learn a full JavaScript stack - jwwest
http://www.niftygiftapp.com/

======
jwwest
Author here. I spent a few weekends cooking up this simple little wishlist app
to learn more about javascript on the front and back ends. I use MongoDB as
the database, Node.js and Express to serve up api data, and Backbone on the
front to present UI. Feedback welcome.

